# Shoulder belt mount adapter??



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Months ago I found out my '66 has the factory installed shoulder belt mounts in the roof frame (awesome). I bought a seatbelt kit before I realized the shoulder mount point is a 2-bolt mount and the belts I have are a 1 bolt kit. I waited too long to return these, so I'm wondering if there exists some sort of adapter (bracket with 2 properly spaced bolt holes with a middle short stud for the single-bolt belt mount) or if I'm stuck with these and need to spend the big money to get the proper Morris Classic belts (over $350).


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The factory set up in '67 utilized looping the webbing around the roof anchor.


















However, I do have another poor image of a page clip from a Fisher Manual showing a center bolt set up.
I just have never seen this and don't know what year(s) this was used.









You might see about talking with a local fab shop and discuss your idea.
Also might look to see how deep you can go into the roof rail to help figure out hardware specs. 
But overall I think it is a very doable idea.

Keep us posted.

Cheers.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I think this kit has the plate you want






3 Point Retractable Seat Belt Mounting Hardware Kit #104







www.wescoperformance.com





Found it in this thread.









Pre October 1966 3 Point Seat Belt Install


As the title says here is some info on my recent install of modern 3 point belts from Wesco in my 1966 Le Mans. After some research it would appear October 1966 is the majic date GM started putting anchors in the roofs of these cars for shoulder belts. Mine was built in June of '66.. Of course...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Here us the plate by itself. You may have to drill the plate to accept the lager screw. Its four bucks. Mounting Plate CA53 previously #102 ( #10154 )


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The factory set up in '67 utilized looping the webbing around the roof anchor.



Exactly. This is what I now know. Unfortunately I bought a kit with a single bolt shoulder mount and I believe my 66 requires the 2 bolt loop set up.
Pic of what I have and 2 pics online of brackets I found that gave me the idea of converting (cannot find a place to buy these though, so maybe someone fabbed them up).


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

67ventwindow said:


> Here us the plate by itself. You may have to drill the plate to accept the lager screw. Its four bucks. Mounting Plate CA53 previously #102 ( #10154 )


I actually have a couple of those to rig rear seatbelts into the car for a car seat. The 2 outer holes are for rivets to hold the plate in place while the main anchor bolt is threaded in.

I don't think there is a relief hole in my roof anchor point to allow a center bolt to be threaded in, which I why I think a center stud would be needed (but then how to cover it all so it doesn't look jury rigged...

If too complicated, and for safety reasons, I may end up just dropping the $ on the Morris ones with the correct mounting bracket


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There is a hole/provision at the center so a slightly longer bolt can be used.



















I think the kit linked above could work on a single bolt setup.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed pics GTO Jr. 
So you think I could drill larger holes for the 2 mounting bolts in the plate from the kit above and that extra hole between the 2 anchor provision holes on the roof is large enough to allow the center bolt to countersink? 

I have that plate, so may give it a try.

any ideas for a plastic bit that would cover it all? if not, I'll have to black out the plate and bolts and use the existing center bolt cover, but that isn't ideal...

Any tips on how to not trash your headliner while searching for these holes

Thanks!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Would the two bolt cover work?








1968-1972 Chevrolet Seat Belt Roof Shoulder Belt Anchor Cover Cover


1968-1972 Chevrolet Seat Belt Roof Shoulder Belt Anchor Cover Cover



www.ss396.com


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

67ventwindow said:


> Would the two bolt cover work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it may. I may try this mod in the coming weeks....most nervous about hacking up my headliner

Anyone have the spec for the bolts used in the 2-bolt mount application (I'll need to source those, but I have the main center bolt)


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No hacking, 
I would just use the coat hook as a reference and push in/along the headliner, you will/should feel the anchor holes as you move forward.
Then poke holes as needed. Sandwich the headline behind/under the bracket so as to hopefully prevent tears.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

got em in.


----------

